# Paypal purchase, no item sent :(



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi guys,
Bought an item for my bike via paypal.
Send the money over and got messages back saying he had received the funds and would send ASAP.
This was 15th Nov 2011, nearly a month ago and nothing has ever arrived, no replies to my messages or emails etc..
Paypal didnt give me an address or phone number for the guy or anything and he is Non-US - Unverified on Paypal.

Ive opened up a dispute, and fired my complaint to him and still no reply 

Trouble is... ive sold the OEM part i was replacing and now i dont have either part 

Any way of finding the guys address or phone number via PayPal?

The guy was an ebay member since 2006 (and still is) with 100% feedback and all seems legit (hes bought expensive items with good feedback etc... and other items are bike related.).

Ive found him on Facebook but hes not very active but theres a mugshot of him, im 99% sure its him as its the same name (facebook only had 2 simon ponsford's).

Ebay profile says he lives in Gloucestershire and facebook profile says he went to 'Vale of Berkeley College' which is in Gloucestershire.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000251154499

Any ideas??

I dont want to burn his house down or anything, i just want to be able to phone or write to him as maybe hes forgotten to send it and doesnt come online much??


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Why not just esclate the dispute to a claim and get your money back? He obviously hasn't got the part.


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ Escalate to a claim and you will get your money back no problem


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes i know i can get my money back, but the item in question is pretty rare to get hold of, so i was more hoping for the item rather than the money back if possible.
This is why i was asking if i can get his address or phone number by any means?

Im 99% sure he has the item as the pics where of the item ontop of a sheet, not just stock images off the web, and looking at his history it matches with the bike he used to own etc...

I have 3 weeks to escalate the claim for my money back, if i cant get his address i may give it another week, then claim money back.

So annoyed though as now im worse off than when i started as ive sold my OEM part for this replacement part, Grrrrr...


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

sounds like youve been stiffed ..get the money back while you still can then worry about getting another one

dont want to be without a part* and *the money do you


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

The Paypal dispute is open and 'awaiting a response' from he other party...

In the mean time... ive added the guy as a 'friend' on FB and he's just accepted my request 3 hours ago... so ive fire him a message (not on his wall) regarding the matter and sent a message to his fiance's FB too (she appears to be more active on FB than him).
Also by being added as a friend i can now see his other pics, which shows his bike... so its 100% him.

Fingers crossed he or his mrs replies, as they are doing a good job of ignoring PayPal, emails and ebay!

Ad.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Just get PayPal to deal with it they will give you your money back. 

Anything you do personally could affect what pay pal will do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmm his mrs has just replied to me asking what it was he should have sent and said she will get him to reply to me asap.

The item is usually £180 new and it needs to be imported from korea...
As he has sold the bike and doesnt need it, and it hasnt been used, its a bargain at the £40 he accepted from me.
So if i can get the item, i would rather that, than have to spend £140 more on a new one and still have to wait ages for delivery.

Fingers crossed his mrs might kick him into action!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Ha, his mrs is right onto it phoning him and dealing with all this mess.
fingers crossed that she sends me the item and sorts it all out 

Thanks god for that... some people dont half make a simple transaction awkward!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I hope it works out for you, you can always call his dad and ask for him 



BT.com said:


> E Ponsford
> 01453 811115 3 Lewisham Ter, Newtown, Berkeley, GL13 9NP





192.com said:


> Name
> 1 Edward J Ponsford
> Age Guide: 58-62
> 
> ...


Before anyone starts with 'against his rights yada yada yada', this is information freely available on the internet to anyone who searches for under two minutes; if he did not want it available it can be removed....and i don't believe the OP is going to get 'medieval on his ass' so it's no danger to him.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers Bero, his Mrs has said that she will find the part and send it to me, her fella sounds like a right useless ****...

Swapped about 15 messages with her on FB and she has now seen the proof of payment and the dispute etc... and her fella just said 'I havent sold anything on ebay since about a month ago'... yes you numpty... you just didnt post the things you did sell a month ago!

What a plonker... if only it wasnt outside of ebay, i could have left some great feedback!...


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

adamck said:


> Cheers Bero, his Mrs has said that she will find the part and send it to me, her fella sounds like a right useless ****...
> 
> Swapped about 15 messages with her on FB and she has now seen the proof of payment and the dispute etc... and her fella just said 'I havent sold anything on ebay since about a month ago'... yes you numpty... you just didnt post the things you did sell a month ago!
> 
> What a plonker... if only it wasnt outside of ebay, i could have left some great feedback!...


no problem.

I she fit? Post up some pics to pass the time..... :tumbleweed:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

she has no pics, 2 profiles tho and just a pic of her baby.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Its arrived!!

So... his mrs to the rescue, bloody pussy hiding behind his mrs to fix his problems.
Dude needs to man up!

Glad its turned up and in good condition etc...

All fitted now, its the top yoke (the big gold thing in the middle)










Saved me a fortune off the RRP and looks million times better than OEM


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmm... wihout me doing anything, paypal has finalised the dispute in my favour and now refunded me the £40...

But i also now have the item?

I cant cancel the dispute as its showing as closed.

Not had any emails from Simon requesting the money back, what should i do with the £40?

Send it right back? Hold onto it for a month like they did with the item? Keep quiet and see if the numpty notices?

Ad.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I might see if he contacts me about it first, if i dont hear anything for 12 weeks its going to charity :lol:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Just because he was a *** doesn't mean you should be too. Send him back the £40.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Wait a month first though .


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Send him half the money back with a not saying that because he messed you round you have taken £20 for your time you had to waste chasing him up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If he's thick enough not to realize he hasn't sent you you're item then hes probably not even going to notice the £40.

Keep it for him but just wait for him to contact you for it.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Let him ask his missus to get in touch with your missus on facebook to ask for the money back:


----------



## gtechpete (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds like you got a bargain on the part. 

Fair enough you had to wait a month and **** about but if it was me I'd still send him the £40.

KARMA is a MOTHER F*KER!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

send it to his missus , she did all the work after all


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Put it towards a meal for two, you and his missus.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, ask his Mrs out. Sounds like a complete muppet tbh.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

You want the datings?


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Send his mrs flowers!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Might send to cancer research and then get a reciept sent to his email address under the title 
'Dear Muppet' 
Thank you for donating £40 to cancer research uk...


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd go and buy £40 worth of Manure and get it delivered to him


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

THe guy is human. People forget! I bet you've managed to forget something, and from his ebay like you pointed out he has a 100% record so not likely he's done it more than a couple of times...

At the end of the day you know the £40 is his. And I think you know the right thing to do


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> THe guy is human. People forget! I bet you've managed to forget something, and from his ebay like you pointed out he has a 100% record so not likely he's done it more than a couple of times...
> 
> At the end of the day you know the £40 is his. And I think you know the right thing to do


Yeah but to be fair the op has done an awful lot of groundwork tracking this guy down!! The seller ignored all communication, he did not just forget!!!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

He may not have logged onto ebay or received his emails? Not everyone looks at the internet regularly. And yes he logged into facebook but that might have been it. Once communication began with his mrs what need was there for further talk? He probably felt like he'd been stalked...


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I think most of the "alternative" suggestions are just a bit of banter.


The thing to remember though is your only as good as your last **** up. Any business or trader knows that. I read somewhere once that it takes a 100 good reviews to redress the balance of one negative (that is well founded not the obvious twonks that most people see right through) Obviously once you become more established then the bigger you get people start to expect problems. However it's the way those problems are addressed that make the difference.

If the OP was to now go on his account and post up his recent performance i bet it would affect his sales in the short term. I always read the recent feedback when buying on eGay and i would be wary of buying from anyone where it took so long to get the item (and the process needed to eventually get it) without any prior warning in the advert.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

i've returned money to people on ebay over mixups when i didn't have to and even deliberately overpaid someone when i felt i had too much of a bargain but in this case i personally wouldn't bother...
you've had to do all the homework and chasing after him let alone the stress you felt when you had no top yoke on bike so why return money to him when he can't even be bothered to contact you or offer a simple apology..?
good idea to give it to charity mate...:thumb: or send flowers to his missus..:devil:
_very_ nice top yoke by the way, worth the wait...!
rgds stu


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

^^what he said^^


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

ask his misses for her paypal addy and send the £40 to her and tell her to buy herself some new shoes or something for helping you out (should also **** the guy off)


----------

